# Jocotepec



## looneytuner54 (May 22, 2008)

My husband and I are moving to Jocotepec later this month and I am wanting to know if there is a place where expats meet in the area.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a coffee shop on the north side of the Jocotopec plaza where you will find other expats enjoying morning conversation. On the street leading eastward from the south side of the plaza, there is a restaurant called China Inn where expats enjoy meals; even shrimp tempura, which is very good. Eastward, at San Juan Cosala, are the thermal baths where Tuesday seems to be the favorite day for expats. Further to the east lies Ajijic, home of the Lake Chapala Society, where the heaviest concentration of expats will be found on the LCS grounds, in the many restaurants, on the plaza or in the Super Lake grocery, shopping for imported groceries. Then, you may wish to explore the waterfront 'malecon' in Chapala or the 'Palacio Municipal' on Wednesday mornings when expats gather to renew their immigration documents. For lunch, try the American Legion on Morelos in Chapala and meet a few 'old soldiers'. There is also Parque Cristiania, where there are tennis and volleyball courts which are often used by expats in the mornings.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

*Wecome to Joco*



looneytuner54 said:


> My husband and I are moving to Jocotepec later this month and I am wanting to know if there is a place where expats meet in the area.


Although to the naked eye genus JocoGringo can look much like its cousin to the east, genus Gringolandia, looks can be deceiving. Genus Gringolandia (being of the region Ajijic-Chapala) flourishes in high concentrations needing many sources of food, drink and shelter, while the genus JocoGringo is more comfortable in semi-isolation. 

You'll probably find the JocoGringo somewhat more elusive. Yet, as you encounter each JocoGringo you may find this strange as the JocoGringo is not necessarily a shy creature. This is because this genus although gregarious also needs "more space." True the JocoGringo has a lower population than its related specie to the east, but in this researchers opinion the reason for the elusiveness comes more from the desire to "not go with the herd." Many of this sub-specie manage to go weeks without seeing another ******, something unheard of in the more social creatures to the east. Larger concentrations of the JocoGringo can be found in the regions surrounding Jocotepec; El Chante, Las Fuentes, and Roca Azul.

The largest likelihood of spotting one or more of these creatures are at their favorite watering holes; Cafeteria on the Plaza and places surrounding the plaza that service other tasty beverages. Another place to ****** watch is their favorite hunting area, the Bodega Aurrrea and even at the main hunting ground, El Mercado, on the street just north of the Plaza.

You can learn more about the JocoGringo onlineInterested persons may send a PM for details)
(Link deleted) , though it is so highly restrictive a group that one must live in Joco (incl. El Chante/Roca Azul)) to view its postings. Find the "Join" button and it'll give instructions to join. * I do not support the restrictive nature of the group, but I am not the "owner." 

To learn what is REALLY going on in Jocotepec I recommend (URL deleted). It's in Spanish, but with an online translator (URL deleted]) and a brain it can be made understandable. 

VerdeVa de Jocotepecian


----------



## emptyhandedtraveler (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello, all

I enjoy reading your questions and comments. I am coming to Mexico probably late November, and I will be visiting the Lake Chapala area, among others. I will be pulling a travel trailer and I wondered if there are many parks or locations to park and stay awhile. I appreciate any help any of you might have.

thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

*RV Park, Jalisco*

There is one RV park at the west end of Lake Chapala, near Jocotopec. It is at Roca Azul and you can contact them through their website at Home Page
Remember that Mexican highways may be narrower than in the US and all the rainy season potholes may not yet be patched. Along the way, many folks stay at the larger Pemex fuel stations overnight. Some have restaurants and other services. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## cayzer (Apr 19, 2008)

verdeva said:


> Although to the naked eye genus JocoGringo can look much like its cousin to the east, genus Gringolandia, looks can be deceiving. Genus Gringolandia (being of the region Ajijic-Chapala) flourishes in high concentrations needing many sources of food, drink and shelter, while the genus JocoGringo is more comfortable in semi-isolation.
> 
> You'll probably find the JocoGringo somewhat more elusive. Yet, as you encounter each JocoGringo you may find this strange as the JocoGringo is not necessarily a shy creature. This is because this genus although gregarious also needs "more space." True the JocoGringo has a lower population than its related specie to the east, but in this researchers opinion the reason for the elusiveness comes more from the desire to "not go with the herd." Many of this sub-specie manage to go weeks without seeing another ******, something unheard of in the more social creatures to the east. Larger concentrations of the JocoGringo can be found in the regions surrounding Jocotepec; El Chante, Las Fuentes, and Roca Azul.
> 
> ...


So joco ******''s refer to Americans correct? What then are non american Joco's called. ie. Canadians are JocoCanadiense's?


----------



## cayzer (Apr 19, 2008)

emptyhandedtraveler said:


> Hello, all
> 
> I enjoy reading your questions and comments. I am coming to Mexico probably late November, and I will be visiting the Lake Chapala area, among others. I will be pulling a travel trailer and I wondered if there are many parks or locations to park and stay awhile. I appreciate any help any of you might have.
> 
> thanks, and keep up the good work.


We were pulling a trailer last marh and stayed at Roca Azul and really enjoyed the site, facilities, quiet and courteous staff, Internet and free laundry.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

*Not all Gringos are Gringos*



cayzer said:


> So joco ******''s refer to Americans correct? What then are non american Joco's called. ie. Canadians are JocoCanadiense's?


To begin with, most Mexicans can't tell the difference between an American or Canadian much easier than Americans and Canadians do. If it weren't for the Tilly's and the Stetsons, who could tell? Just a bunch of old overweight white guys. 

As explained to me by a linguist, the word ****** comes from the Spanish word "griego," which in turns means "Greek" In English we say "That's Greek to me." In other words, "Someone speaking in a language other than one you're accustomed to."

Or, if you would like, you can perpetuate the myth of ****** meaning "Green Go Home." This one got gong after the U.S. "intervention" in Mexico, circa 1847. It is proposed that the angry Mexicans yelled "Green Go Home," which is of course ludicrous as the words are in English. Had they yelled "¡Verde Se van a Casa!," it might make a little more sense. 

_ A reasonably balanced account can be had through Wikipedia, Mexican-American_War (sorry, foro does not support listing URL's)._ 

****** normally means a person who speaks English and therefore a Norteamericano or Canadiense. The proper word for a foreigner is "extranjero", but you'll likely only even see it on Government forms. Anyone NOT Mexican can and is called a ******, but not Mexican calls non-Mexicans Gringos. Confused yet?

******, like many other words, is a two-edged sword. It can be the most friendly and genial greeting or it can be a word of contempt. My personal experience is of the friendly kind and I use the phrase "mis amigos gringos," "my North American Friends" often to refer to non-Mexican friends.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

emptyhandedtraveler said:


> Hello, all
> 
> I enjoy reading your questions and comments. I am coming to Mexico probably late November, and I will be visiting the Lake Chapala area, among others. I will be pulling a travel trailer and I wondered if there are many parks or locations to park and stay awhile. I appreciate any help any of you might have.
> 
> thanks, and keep up the good work.


RV's comments are as usual right on the money. Before pulling/driving a rig into Mexico you need to do your homework. Trust me "it ain't Kansas, Dorthy." There are a lot of good sites on the net for this research. I spent a lot of time reading "ontheroadin" (.com), but it is only one of many. 

I couldn't agree more with RV about over-nighting at Pemex's. We found that often as not RV Parks were well off the beaten track and made slow going for just spending a night trying to get from point A to point B.

As RV'ing is not the focus of this group I'd like to suggest using the Personal Message function should anyone have questions.
Verde-Va 
36' 5th Wheel + F250 V-10


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

joco canadians. if all went well , they are called hosers[with the h pronounced].
2 years ago when i spent about 1 1/2 months in joco and the local kids constantlyasked me "money ******". it took a while but i got them to ask "money hoser" as i explained that i was from canada and we ain't gringos but we is hosers.
so you joco people , did my language message work?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here's a small part of the definition from Wikipedia and I hope it is 'tongue in cheek':
"Today, the word hoser evokes - sometimes sympathetically, with gentle ribbing, and sometimes negatively - a stereotypical Canadian male, typically lower to middle class, white and English Canadian. He is especially concerned with drinking beer and watching hockey. The hoser is understood as a product of a poor and white upbringing, whether urban or rural, but never from a more cosmopolitan lifestyle. He is generally assumed to be unemployed, although he may also be a labourer working in primary industry (manufacturing, mining, forestry, etc.) or as a tradesman or a manual labourer. He is typically not university-educated: if he has any education past high school, it's a college trade program. If he does go on to university, or moves to a city, he will still have preferences for "hoser" food, clothing, music, and sports, and will retain the language inflections of his upbringing."

I doubt the kids in Jocotopec will grasp this. To them, we're all 'Gringos'.


----------

